# FR: make her laugh, made him laugh - pronom direct / indirect ?



## Fleurs263

J'ai besoin de l'aide:
 Je voudrais dire: "I know that my french makes him laugh" 
<< Je sais que mon  français lui fait rire ..>> ...ou peut-être ... <<... mon français fait lui rire .. >> Peut-être aussi cette traduction est très drôle: Merci d'avance ....


----------



## Arzhela

Je sais que mon français luile fait rire
mon français fait lui rire


----------



## necessejamais

Bonjour. When I want to say something like "I made her leave." or "He made me laugh," is the object pronoun direct or indirect? 
For example:
"Je l'ai faite sortir" or "Je lui ai fait sortir"? / "Il m'a faite rire" or "Il m'a fait rire."???

merci!


----------



## Aoyama

"Je l'ai fait sortir", "Il m'a fait rire". No gender (or number) _accord_ here, because faire is followed by an infinitive taken as a direct object complement, regardless of the fact that the pronouns *l'* and *m'* are also both direct objects.


----------



## pheelineerie

I thought the correct structure for "to make someone do something" was "faire faire quelque chose *à* quelqu'un" (or faire quelqu'un faire quelque chose). Am I wrong?

For example, is it "_J'ai fait rire *à* mes copines_" or "_J'ai fait rire mes copines_"? 

(And therefore "_Je leur ai fait rire_" or "_je les ai fait(es?) rire_" ?)


----------



## hunternet

"J'ai fait rire mes copines"

"Je les ai fait rire"


----------



## pheelineerie

I don't get why it's not "je les ai faites rire".

J'ai fait les photos
Je les ai faites
Je les ai fait grandir (or whatever)

Is that it?


----------



## v1in2ch3

Hi
it s difficult to make a rule...
je les ai faites (tu as fait quoi : les photos comme placées avant tu accordes --> faites)
je les ai fait_ rire (tu fais quoi: rire pas tu fais: tes copines donc pas d'accord)
but i m not sure u can use this rule whenever


----------



## languagefiend

How would you say "That made Ellie laugh"
Ça a fait rire à Ellie?

How about "That made her laugh"?
Ça l'a fait rire?

thanx a bunch
Merci mille fois


----------



## Gutenberg

That made Ellie laugh = Cela a fait rire Ellie
That made her laugh = Ça l'a fait rire
To make someone laugh = Faire rire quelqu'un


----------



## Quenelle_Lyonnaise

Your first proposition was pretty good, except that : "*Ça a fait rire à Ellie*" You don't need the second "a", which gives you : "*Ça a fait rire Ellie*" 

And the second sentence is good too  

"*Ça l'a fait rire*" is correct


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !

Je regardais l'émission "L'Amour est dans le pré" aujourd'hui et je voulais savoir comment dire "He makes her laugh" en français. Est-ce que ce serait "Il lui fait rire" ? (et pas "Il la fait rire" ?)
Je pense que la présentatrice s'appelle Karine. Est-ce que ce serait donc "Éric fait rire à Karine" si la phrase originale, c'est "Eric makes Karine laugh" ?

Merci d'avance !
(Veuillez corriger mes erreurs s'il y en a !)


----------



## dgsavoie

"On fait rire quelqu'un" et non "à quelqu'un"  On dit donc "il la fait rire" ou "Eric fait rire Karine" (c'est un COD et non un COI)


----------



## yuechu

Merci, dgsavoie !


----------

